# Cutting workout routine?



## Yoinks (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm in search of a good cutting workout routine for my arms. I just got off a bulking stack, and now I'm looking to build definition and shape, and still retain my strength.

Does anyone know of good routines for triceps, biceps, forearms, deltoids, and shoulders?

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2004)

there is no such thing, you gain definition by altering your diet, not your training routine.


----------



## Yoinks (Jun 8, 2004)

No such thing as workouts that create more muscle toned definition? I find that hard to believe...


----------



## plums_jp (May 22, 2009)

ok for 1 Prince is right its all diet...and 2 whats with this bradpit111 guy his 9 posts are doubled garbage replies


----------



## Mags (May 23, 2009)

You can alter your training and utilise different exercises to _help_ you become more defined (for example, incorporate cables as well as/instead of freeweights). Most bodybuilders have different workout routines throughout the season, anyway - specifically pre-comp workouts. However, they won't do it alone: Prince is right, it's all about diet.


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2009)

Mags said:


> You can alter your training and utilise different exercises to _help_ you become more defined (for example, incorporate cables as well as/instead of freeweights). Most bodybuilders have different workout routines throughout the season, anyway - specifically pre-comp workouts. However, they won't do it alone: Prince is right, it's all about diet.



Whoa, whoa, whoa....

Hold the phone!

How does incorporating cables instead of free weights get you more defined?  Did we just take a teleport back to 1985 bodybuilding voodoo?

patrick


----------

